# Auger mount



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I started on an auger mount for my Clam Scout. I scored some scrap 2” aluminum tube (would have preferred 1”, but it was free), and attached some Coleman fin grips. I probably would have finished, but the garage was a sauna, and I started getting tagged by mosquitoes. Can’t wait for some comfortable sub-zero temps!

I want something for transport, and to keep the drill off the ice while fishing. The aluminum tubes will run along each side of the sled, and extend off the front about 6”.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Looks good, I cant wait for ice to get here as well...LOL


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Will that bracket support your auger without the drill connected ? Leaving that battery out in the cold will eat it, better to keep it in a small cooler with a heat pack..Looks good, need to make me one on the front of my Polaris, used the rhino grips on the rear too, those dudes grip. Ready for negative temps too !!!


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I have a neoprene spinning reel cover that fits the battery very well, and I hope that it adds a little insulation. If I still have issues with the battery getting cold, I will just take it off and keep it in my pocket (what I did last year).

I’m very pleased with the rack. I was planning to make the fin grips removable, but since I can fully close the shelter with them on, I made it more permanent. I’m looking for some 2x2 end caps to make it a little more polished. Also I’m thinking about adding some eye bolts (inside or bottom at end of the rack), and using them as pull points. I’m on foot, and the rack should be able to handle the stress without issue. Just not sure if it will make it easier to pull, have no effect, or make it harder to pull? Any sled engineers out there?


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Very cool Rooster.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice that looks like it will work well. I think the only way to make it pull easier is a little smitty sled or someone else pulling it lol


----------



## daytonfisher (Apr 15, 2009)

Similar to my setup. Works like a charm. You'll kick yourself for not doing it sooner

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/eskimo-wide-one-inferno-mod.289609/


----------

